# land investing?



## Urbanprepper666 (Apr 19, 2015)

how many preppers have invested in some acerage? where did you purchase? how did you choose the land, pick it, pay for it?

I live in a city in jersey right outside of new York city. looking for a few acres that will be our bug out location but also be our family getaway hoping to have it 3 hours or less away and is near hunting and fishing somewhere the family and I could getaway and just enjoy.

I been checking us cheap land and also land watch.... not looking to spend a ton of money and not looking to buy 100 acres but as much as possible for the right price is the goal.


----------



## jro1 (Mar 3, 2014)

Tough these days! People are waking up! There are about 100 acreages and parcels of land for sale where I live, there are over 500 people with "want to buy" adds posted! Its a sellers market if your a land owner!


----------



## txmarine6531 (Nov 18, 2015)

I'd love to own a nice chunk of land. Only land I can afford isn't worth a plug nickel.


----------



## Urbanprepper666 (Apr 19, 2015)

I think all land is worth something.... my buddy told me to just buy one acre near state land its like having 100's of acres to run wild on for a cheap price. but I want a nice chunk of my own and not have to be close to state land where its patrolled.


----------

